# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ثمانمائة أم ثماني مائة؟

## أيمن بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

ما هو الصواب في إضافة (ثماني) إلى (مائة)؟
هل نقول مثلا "عندي ثمانِـمائة درهم", أم "ثمانِي مائة درهم"؟
أعطاني  ثمانِـمائة درهم, أم ثمانِيَ مائة درهم؟
بإثبات الياء أم بحذفها؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

للرفع...

----------


## اجالي

الاصل في كلمة مائة انها تكتب هكذا (مئة)الا انهم زادوا الالف للفرق بينها وبين كلمة (منه) قبل وجود النقط والتشكيل

----------


## ربا

أحيلكم إخواني إلى ماكتب هنا
http://www.dhifaaf.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8825

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أخواني هذه الكلمة عجيبة غريبة , فهي [ مائة ] بكسر الميم ، وسكون الألف ، وفتح الهمزة

 أما سر العجب في هذا الزمان أن الكثير ممن نسمع يفتح الميم !!

 أتدرون لماذا ؟ لينطق الألف !

 مع أنها تكتب ولا تنطق

 وحول هذا الموضوع الشيق ولزيادة المعرفة نقلت لكم ما يلي :

 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
 مما اختلف فيه كتابة المئات

 وأوجه الاختلاف هي : هل تكتب الألف في مئة؟ وهل تكتب متصلة مع الآحاد أو منفصلة عنها؟

 اتفق الكتاب قديما وحديثا على كتابتها متصلة بها في الخط، وزادوا الألف   في  (مائة) وذلك لكي تكون الألف مميزة للمئة عن كلمة (منه) في تلك الأيام   التي  كانت الحروف فيها غير منقوطة 

 ولكن تكون الألف مجرد زيادة كتابية لا أثر لها في النطق ، فقد قال الذين زادوها بأنفسهم : ألفان لا تلفظان : ألف أنا ، وألف مائة

 هذا هو الأصل، ولكن ما الذي حدث في العصر الحديث؟ لقد ظهرت الألف على الألسنة، فأخذنا نسمع ذلك الخطأ بنطقها 

 وهنا ظهرت الحاجة إلى حذفها فقد زال سبب كتابتها بتلك الطريقة، واستمرار ذلك الشكل يؤدي إلى خطأ في النطق كما نسمع دوما

 وصدرت توصيات من جهات لغوية متخصصة بحذفها، ولكن لم يلتزم الجميع بها



 أما إن كانت مركبة كـ : ثلاثمئة، وخمسمئة، وستمئة فالصواب أن توصل في الكتابة

 أما إن قصدنا (ثُلث مئة) و (سُدس مئة) فإننا نفصلهما في الكتابة   ،وعلينا أن  نحاول الالتزام بذلك، فقد جرى علماء الأمة الثقات على هذا في   كتابتهم  ومؤلفاتهم ، بدءا من كتاب سيبويه ، وكذلك نجدها في تحقيق الكتب 

 إذن ... هي دعوة للتصحيح لواحد من أكثر الأخطاء الشائعة في لغتنا العربية نطقًا وكتابةً 

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 باختصار من كتا ب : مقالات في العربية - الدكتور مازن المبارك - دار البشائر - سورية

منقول*

----------


## ربا

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *أخواني هذه الكلمة عجيبة غريبة , فهي [ مائة ] بكسر الميم ، وسكون الألف ، وفتح الهمزة*
> 
> *أما سر العجب في هذا الزمان أن الكثير ممن نسمع يفتح الميم !!*
> 
> *أتدرون لماذا ؟ لينطق الألف !*
> 
> *مع أنها تكتب ولا تنطق*
> ...


مانقلته أخي المبارك هو عين ما أحلت الإخوة عليه في الرابط السابق فشكر الله سعيك.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> مانقلته أخي المبارك هو عين ما أحلت الإخوة عليه في الرابط السابق فشكر الله سعيك.


 ليس الخبر كالمعاينة ...
وما راءٍ كمَنْ سَمِعا  :Smile:

----------


## ربا

> ليس الخبر كالمعاينة ...
> وما راءٍ كمَنْ سَمِعا


بالنسبة لي الكل معاينة لا فرق 
جزيت خيرا

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

جاء في "درة الغوص" للحريري ما يلي:
[110] وَيَقُولُونَ: عِنْدِي ثَمَان نسْوَة وثمان عشرَة جَارِيَة وَثَمَانمِائَة دِرْهَم.
فيحذفون الْيَاء من ثَمَان فِي هَذِه المواطن الثَّلَاثَة، وَالصَّوَاب اثباتها فِيهَا، فَيُقَال: ثَمَانِي نسْوَة وثماني عشرَة جَارِيَة وثماني مائَة دِرْهَم، لِأَن الْيَاء فِي ثَمَان يَاء المنقوص وياء المنقوص تثبت فِي حَال الْإِضَافَة وَحَالَة النصب كالياء فِي قَاض، فَأَما قَول الْأَعْشَى:
(وَلَقَد شربت ثمانيا وثمانيا ... وثمان عشرَة واثنتين وأربعا)
فانه حذف الْيَاء لضَرُورَة الشّعْر...
[درة الغواص في أوهام الخواص، *تحقيق وتعليق: عرفات مطرجي،*  (ص: 144)]
منقول من "المكتبة الشاملة"

----------


## أ/أشرف محمد

ولكن ما أعلمه جزاكم الله خيرا أن العدد إذا كان كسرا يفصل لفظ المئة في هذه الحالة أي يكتب الكسر مفصولا عن  مئة ولو كان العدد صحيحا يوصل بلفظ مئة وذلك من ثلاثة إلى تسعة 
(ثلاثمئة - ثلث مئة) ( أربعمئة - ربع مئة ) ( خمسمئة - خمس مئة ) ( ستمئة - سدس مئة )
( سبعمئة - سبع مئة ) ( ثمانمئة - ثمن مئة ) ( تسعمئة - تسع مئة ) .

----------

